# Warmoth strat build!



## will_shred (May 30, 2013)

So, I thought I would post pics of progress on my warmoth strat, for your pleasure.

Super figured black Korina body







After 7 coats of gunstock oil









Custom wound Manlius pickups 









Will post more pics when I get more parts. Super ....in stoked for this guitar!!!


----------



## will_shred (May 30, 2013)

Edit: Fix'd pictures.


----------



## Jed (May 30, 2013)

will_shred said:


> Edit: Fix'd pictures.



You sure?


----------



## Zado (May 30, 2013)

where are pics


----------



## possumkiller (May 30, 2013)

No pics.


----------



## will_shred (May 30, 2013)

still not working? well .....

Dropbox is just wonderful.

Edit again: Fix'd once again, used Imgur so it should work now.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 30, 2013)

I've always wanted one of there super figured Black Korina bodies.


----------



## wakjob (May 30, 2013)

Nice dude. Very nice. Looks awesome.

Be careful, this stuff is addictive as hell. You'll get this one done, and immediately start conjuring up another one in your head.

Manlius Pickups? From Manlius NY?


----------



## will_shred (May 30, 2013)

wakjob said:


> Nice dude. Very nice. Looks awesome.
> 
> Be careful, this stuff is addictive as hell. You'll get this one done, and immediately start conjuring up another one in your head.
> 
> Manlius Pickups? From Manlius NY?




 I think you're right. Plus the money you save is pretty awesome... There's literally no down side unless you .... up the finish or something. 

And I really don't know, it could be. I just know that's the name of the company, which is just one guy who's name is slipping my mind at the moment. Mylespaul.org collectively suggested I work with him and we emailed back and fourth a bit talking about what I like/dislike in a pickup. He came up with these for me, unfortunately I don't know the specs (I asked him, he never got back)  I just know they're alnico V's and vintage gauge wire and have a medium output.


----------



## will_shred (May 30, 2013)

Emailed Micheal and got the specs. 

10.5k neck 14.5k bridge

Alnico V magnets

Wire is an Enamel 43awg (with on neck coil in 42awg)


----------



## muffinbutton (May 30, 2013)

wakjob said:


> Nice dude. Very nice. Looks awesome.
> 
> Be careful, this stuff is addictive as hell. You'll get this one done, and immediately start conjuring up another one in your head.
> 
> Manlius Pickups? From Manlius NY?



Wait, you're supposed to wait? I'm already planning my next build and I haven't even finished my first one.

Oh btw, that body is beautiful.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (May 30, 2013)

wakjob said:


> Nice dude. Very nice. Looks awesome.
> 
> Be careful, this stuff is addictive as hell. You'll get this one done, and immediately start conjuring up another one in your head.
> 
> Manlius Pickups? From Manlius NY?



I HAVE DONE THAT FOR 6 BUILDS STRAIGHT


----------



## wakjob (May 31, 2013)

will_shred said:


> Emailed Micheal and got the specs.
> 
> 10.5k neck 14.5k bridge
> 
> ...



Perfect!


----------



## will_shred (Jun 3, 2013)

Seymour duncan Hot Rail for the middle because .... single coils 






My thought's were with the hotrail in the middle, having a super high output pup kinda far away from the bridge will sound really, really fat. So I could just use that pup and maybe adjust the volume/tone knobs to go from modern metal to a stoner/doom kind of sound.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 3, 2013)

Reroute and put an all white humbucker in the middle, that'll rock.


----------



## muffinbutton (Jun 3, 2013)

It's a damn shame you'll have to cover up that amazing wood with a pickguard.


----------



## will_shred (Jun 18, 2013)

Slight update, this is my strat next to my buddies all walnut tele body. Now with eight coats of tru oil, now to sand with 1500 grit and buff


----------



## muffinbutton (Jun 18, 2013)

The pictures are broken....


----------



## flint757 (Jun 18, 2013)

No they're not.


----------



## will_shred (Jun 18, 2013)

^Imgur is down at the moment.


----------



## muffinbutton (Jun 18, 2013)

ok now I can see it. I really hate that it's going to be covered with a pickguard. It looks so nice.


----------



## will_shred (Jun 18, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> ok now I can see it. I really hate that it's going to be covered with a pickguard. It looks so nice.



I think the pick guard will almost complement it, especially with the b/w pickups


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## halomojo (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow! The oil finish looks great! So you don't put a clear on it right? Just oil and then buff? Looking forward to seeing the finished build.


----------



## will_shred (Jun 19, 2013)

halomojo said:


> Wow! The oil finish looks great! So you don't put a clear on it right? Just oil and then buff? Looking forward to seeing the finished build.



Yes, my buddy also used lighter fluid pryor to applying the oil to remove any oil from our hands or other imperfections. He might also wet sand it, then finally buff. 

He did the finish for both guitars because I'm terrible with wood working  I'm just going to set them up when they're done.


----------



## will_shred (Jul 12, 2013)

Update! Did 3 coats of shielding paint, then finally managed to get the bridge posts in (which was a royal pain in the ass because I didn't realize how hard of a wood black Limba is), and today I assembled the rest of the body. 

no more updates til I can afford a freaking neck...


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity (Jul 13, 2013)

beautiful.


----------



## User Name (Jul 13, 2013)

ahhhh i fukking love it!!


----------



## Ironbird (Jul 14, 2013)

Whoa, that's really really nice! Figured korina FTW


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 14, 2013)

Looks awesome! I want to do a body with Black Kornia someday it just looks soooo bad ass!


----------



## infernalservice (Jul 14, 2013)

Love the grain on that body. I am debating on doing a warmoth tele build myself right now.


----------



## will_shred (Jul 8, 2014)

Sup dudes? This thread is ancient, however i'm pleased to say that I just ordered a one piece indian rosewood neck, some planetwaves auto-trim tuners, and a neck plate. 

The doomcaster will be done within the next 2-3 weeks. Will post pics when the parts come in.


----------



## FIXXXER (Jul 8, 2014)

this looks great but honestly i think that the plain black PG doesn't do it any jsutice.
black peral would look so much nicer imho


----------



## craigny (Jul 8, 2014)

It looks awesome...now i must get my Warmoth build off the ground....next project for sure!!


----------



## will_shred (Jul 9, 2014)

FIXXXER said:


> this looks great but honestly i think that the plain black PG doesn't do it any jsutice.
> black peral would look so much nicer imho



I can't stand pearl pickguards personally. I like the contrast, and it doesn't cover up the "best" parts of the grain. The most figure is around the arm contour, so my arm will probably be covering it up for the most part. lol.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jul 9, 2014)

will_shred said:


> I can't stand pearl pickguards personally. I like the contrast, and it doesn't cover up the "best" parts of the grain. The most figure is around the arm contour, so my arm will probably be covering it up for the most part. lol.



Good!! I almost always hate pearloid pickguards too, especially with very "busy" woods like this. It ends up looking like an explosion of everything and nothing all at once. Pearloid pickguards only go with plain woods or very even curl in my opinion. This is perfect to my eye. 

Errmm, a thought... Can you order Warmoth necks with undrilled heels?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jul 10, 2014)

Not that I know of, but you can dowel and redrill.


----------



## rikomaru (Jul 11, 2014)

Yes. You can order the necks without mounting holes. Just be careful if it's the pro construction. That slick ass Gotoh side-adjust can get in the way of most AANJ knockoffs.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Jul 11, 2014)

Looks awesome! I always loved the look of black korina but never did anything with it. Maybe I'll do a Carvin build one of these days.


----------



## will_shred (Jul 22, 2014)

Something rosewood this way comes!

I wonder what this could be? 






IT'S ROSEWOOD. HOW ....ING COOL IS THAT? SS fretwire, naturally. 






Very nice figuring on the back, 10-16 inch compound radius. 






This neck is super thin, and ridiculously comfortable. It feels somewhere between a USA Jackson and Ibby Wizard profile. Quarter for scale at the 12th fret. 







Here's the abomination in all it's glory. It is a stratocaster, yet it is also everything that a stratocaster is not. 











I'm taking her into the shop today to get wired up and setup (i'm no good with a soldering iron). Than I'll post a proper NGD, with better pics.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 22, 2014)

Awesome. Awesome to the max.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 22, 2014)

That thing is too cool for school...


----------



## Renkenstein (Jul 22, 2014)

Beauty, man.


----------



## fastmerc (Jul 22, 2014)

Very nice....which neck profile did you specify from Warmoth?


----------



## will_shred (Jul 22, 2014)

fastmerc said:


> Very nice....which neck profile did you specify from Warmoth?



Standard thin


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jul 22, 2014)

But imagine how much more yum if the hot rails were the white ones..


----------



## will_shred (Jul 23, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


> But imagine how much more yum if the hot rails were the white ones..



Than build yer own 

I like it.


----------



## monkeybike (Jul 23, 2014)

Who knew we had so much guitar related manufacturing here in Syracuse. Manlius pickups, Retro King amps, etc.. nice build btw. Let us know how the pickups work out.


----------



## NickS (Jul 23, 2014)

That looks fukking awesome

I love me a good Strat, even if I haven't had one since my first guitar. Warmoth is located right down the road from me and I have always been tempted to do a build with them.

Happy almost new guitar day!!!


----------



## will_shred (Jul 26, 2014)

NickS said:


> That looks fukking awesome
> 
> I love me a good Strat, even if I haven't had one since my first guitar. Warmoth is located right down the road from me and I have always been tempted to do a build with them.
> 
> Happy almost new guitar day!!!



Thanks man! This thing can hardly be called a strat though 



monkeybike said:


> Who knew we had so much guitar related manufacturing here in Syracuse. Manlius pickups, Retro King amps, etc.. nice build btw. Let us know how the pickups work out.



Yeah!!! The pickups are probably what i'm most stoked about with this guitar. I've been dying to hear them since I got them in the mail like... A year ago. I thought about putting them into one of my other guitars while I waited, but decided against it.


----------

